# Schwedenplaner 2008



## daniel_ (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schweden-Fans,

es ist zwar noch reichlich früh, aber stellenweise muß
man in Schweden sehr zeitig buchen. 

Wir sind im nächsten Juni wieder für gut 2 Wochen am Bolmensee...:k

Was plant ihr denn so bzw. wo soll euer Urlaub denn so hingehen???

Gruß Daniel


----------



## hechte (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Wir auch.
Wo seid Ihr denn genau - wir in der Nähe von Unnaryd.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß Hechte


----------



## daniel_ (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Wir sind in Hölminge an der Ostseite...
Unnaryd ist ja nicht weit,wann seit ihr denn genau dort?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Tärna (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Meine Planung für dieses Jahr sieht so aus:
nach 12 Wochen im Jahr 2007 sind 2008 im April 2 Wochen ; Juni 3-4 Wochen ; Juli/August 3 Wochen und im Oktober 1 Woche geplant. Wie immer am Bolmen in Sjöhagen.


----------



## daniel_ (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Meine Planung für dieses Jahr sieht so aus:
> nach 12 Wochen im Jahr 2007 sind 2008 im April 2 Wochen ; Juni 3-4 Wochen ; Juli/August 3 Wochen und im Oktober 1 Woche geplant. Wie immer am Bolmen in Sjöhagen.



An welcher Seite liegt denn Sjöhagen?
Sagt mit gerade gar nichts...


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Tärna (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Sjöhagen lieg bei Bolmstad , gegenüber der Insel Raet

Gruß Tärna


----------



## BallerNacken (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

ich würd auch gerne wieder...aber leider wird das wohl nix...bi halt immer mit meinem Vater gefahren...aber der kann das nächste jahr eher weniger. vorallem wegen den Zeiten in denen ich frei habe (da student)...

aber ich hoffe es ergibt sich noch was. würde echt gerne auch mal an einen der größeren See fahren...

ma sehen ob ich ein paar kumpels überreden kann oder sonst was *hoff*;+


----------



## Margaux (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Die erste Maiwoche werde ich in Värmland zum Hecht-, Forellen- und Großbarschangeln sein. 

Im Juni/Juli folgen dann mit dem Wohnmobil drei Wochen :vik:Mittel- und Nordskandinavien, wobei es dann auch nach Norwegen gehen wird (Saltstraumen, Abstecher auf die Lofoten etc. :vik. 

Reine Miethausferien am [FONT=&quot]Åsnen, Bolmen etc. sind mir halt zu einseitig... 
[/FONT]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die erste Maiwoche werde ich in Värmland zum Hecht-, Forellen- und Großbarschangeln sein.


Aber den 09.-12.05. nicht vergessen! #h
Das wird ja eine bunte Doppelwoche bei Dir!  Und im Juni schon wieder los ...


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber den 09.-12.05. nicht vergessen! #h
> Das wird ja eine bunte Doppelwoche bei Dir!



Stimmt...|kopfkrat... am besten reise ich da direkt aus Schweden an... :vik:


----------



## Freelander (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ist ja nur ein kurzer Abstecher vom Fähranleger Puttgarden aus.|supergri


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ist ja nur ein kurzer Abstecher vom Fähranleger Puttgarden aus.|supergri



EBEN :vik:


----------



## Mafgo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Meine Planung für dieses Jahr sieht so aus:
> nach 12 Wochen im Jahr 2007 sind 2008 im April 2 Wochen ; Juni 3-4 Wochen ; Juli/August 3 Wochen und im Oktober 1 Woche geplant. Wie immer am Bolmen in Sjöhagen.



50-60 Tage Urlaub im Jahr ?????  #6


----------



## Tärna (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ich bin in der Freistellungsfase der Altersteilzeit und kann dadurch die Zeit einteilen wie ich möchte.


----------



## daniel_ (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Meine Planung für dieses Jahr sieht so aus:
> nach 12 Wochen im Jahr 2007 sind 2008 im April 2 Wochen ; Juni 3-4 Wochen ; Juli/August 3 Wochen und im Oktober 1 Woche geplant. Wie immer am Bolmen in Sjöhagen.


 

Und zu welcher Zeit hast die besten Fangerfolge gehabt?


----------



## Tärna (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Die besten Fangerfolge hatte ich mitte August bis mitte September in den Morgenstunden vom Boot aus.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ich plane die letzte Mai, oder erste Juni Woche an den Foxen in Värmland zu fahren.


----------



## daniel_ (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich plane die letzte Mai, oder erste Juni Woche an den Foxen in Värmland zu fahren.


 

Fährst das erste mal dort hin??


----------



## hechtangler_tom (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ja, ich fahre das erste mal dort hin. Allerdings waren ein paar Mitfahrer schon mal dort.


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi Daniel, bist Du hier ? www.bolmen.com ? 
Grüße Gummipeitscher


----------



## daniel_ (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Nee bin in einem Haus in Holminge.
Bist du dort? wenn ja,wann?

Gruß daniel


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

1 Juniwoche und dann zum 6 male |wavey:
Wenn Wasser >12 Grad rappelts


----------



## slg60 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo, ist das nen erfahrungswert von dir mit dem größer 12 grad rappelts oder wie? Also in den letzten jahren haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Große Temparatursprünge, von über 10 grad gar nicht gut sind, die hechte bissen teilweise gar nicht mehr, wie siehts da bei euch aus? Gruß


----------



## SebastianHH (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im Juni nach Schweden in Schärengebiet. Hatte so an Västervik gedacht. War jemand von euch schon mal dort, oder in der der Umgebung. Wenn nicht könnte mir jemand vielleicht eine gute Ecke emfehlen?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## fraibeuter (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

moinsen,
also ich fahre in der zweiten juni woche an den Östrasilen (bingsfossen) für ne woche ein bißchen trolling und entspannt auf hecht, von dort dann weiter und die zweite woche ca.60km entfernt nach norwegen an die Glomma in der nähe von oslo (sorumsand).
mal schauen wat man dort so alles auf die schuppen legen kann! hab gehört soll ein schickes zander flüsschen sein?

MfG
Fraibeuter


----------



## gummipeitscher01 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

@slg60
Ich rede ja nicht von Temperatursprüngen sondern das Wasser sollte >12Grad sein. Dann läuft es mit den Zandern sehr gut.
Dies ist meine Erfahrung nach 6 Bolmenbesuchen #6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ich habe jetzt gebucht 24.05.-31.05. See: Foxen.


----------



## lille pojken (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hej
Werde mal mit der Famili im Juni zum Vättern fuer eine woche,haben zum Glueck nur ca 320km:q
Mal das Boot im Vättern baden und Trollen:vik:

MvH Lars


----------



## dorschunter (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

ich fahre die lezten beiden wochen im juli ins schärengebiet zwischen rönneby und karlskrona.bisschen auf hecht und dorsch.
und die hornies müssten auch noch dort sein.
zelt,familie und boot kommen mit.
good luck

harry


----------



## SebastianHH (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

So hab ein schönes Häuschen in Västervik gemietet. Werde vom 31.05-07.06 auf Hecht-und Barschjagd gehen. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## daniel_ (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Und wer fährt#h noch 2008 nach Schweden???


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

17.05.-24.05.08 an den Asnen zu Ulli und Mona.
1 Woche Fischen, Relaxen , Bierchen trinken und 
einfach die Seele baumeln lassen.
Da wir in den letzten beiden Jahren sehr gut gefangen
haben hoffen wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder auf 
viel Petri Heil.

Gruss  Ralf


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

3. - 12.5. wie immer nach Blekinge (Norje) :vik:
Und auch wieder alles für nothing. Kumpel hat Haus mit Boot
Einen Tag zur Mörrum (haben die Tageskartenpreise auf 57,-Euronen erhöht) und sonst Hecht, Hornhecht, Dorsch,Hering. Ich hoffe, auf der Fähre gibts noch Dosenbier#h


----------



## Sebÿ (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi!
Hab gestern meinen Trip vom 07.06 - 21.06.08 nach schweden gebucht. 
Diesmal geht es an den Uvasjön bei Fröseke. 
Ist nicht der größte See, aber dann können sich die Fische auch
nicht so leicht vor mir verstecken
Die erste Woche gehört mir und meiner Freundin und in der
2. Woche kommt ein Kumpel mit dem Flieger nach Växjö. 
Das kostet schlappe 22€ mit Ryanair. Wenn er lieb ist, 
(und mir nicht alle Fische klaut|supergri) nehmen wir ihn dann im Auto 
mit zurück.
Großer Vorteil bei dem Haus ist, das es Sat-TV hat und ich dann 
trotzdem die EM gucken kann.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## daniel_ (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

wir werden im Mai zwei Wochen in die Gegend um Vetlanda fahren...
Im Juli dann an den Bolmen..
:l


----------



## fishcatcher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi Schwedenfans,
ich werde auch dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit 5 Gleichgesinnten nach Schweden reisen. Es geht ins Schärengebiet nach Insel Risö. Eine Woche vom 27.09-4.10.
War schon jemand mal dort und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten (verwendete Köder etz.)


----------



## Turtle82 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde dieses Jahr an den Hönshyltefjord fahren, ist etw 5km südlich vom Asnen. Hat dort schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können? Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Gerade was so die Köder Auswahl betrifft, möchte gerne Hechte und Barsche fangen über einen Zander würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für Eure Tipps 
Gruß Turtle82


----------



## Schwedenulli (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Turtle!

Habe 5 Jahre am Hönshylte gewohnt.
Nicht sehr groß - aber wegen der durchlaufenden Mörrum trotzdem sehr interessant.
Mit Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Aal kannst Du rechnen - wenn auch nicht unbedingt so groß wie im Åsnen.
Gute Tipps zu Ködern gibt Dir sicher der "Järn Hans" - ( Eisenwarenhändler in Ryd. Hinterm ICA links `rein! )- wo Du sie auch bekommst. 

Gruß vom Åsnen

Schwedenulli


----------



## Broiler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Leute, wir wollen in diesem Jahr mit der Familie von 20.7.-12.8. nach Dalsland - haben allerdings noch keinen Campingplatz für unseren Wohnwagen gebucht. 
Kanu und Elektromotor haben wir dabei.
Kann mir da jemand einen guten Tip geben?  Sollte an einem fischträchtigen See liegen und was für uns wichtig ist, nicht in der prallen Sonne liegen, sondern durch Bäume beschattet sein (Hautkrebsfall in der Family). Mir schwebte der Campingplatz am Laxjön (Laxjöns Frilufsgard) bei Billingsfors vor. Oder vielleicht der In Arjäng am Västra Silen? Wer von Euch war schonmal dort? Bin über Eure Tips dankbar - wie ist das mit Vorabbuchungen - muss ich da vorher anzahlen?

Rückmeldungen gern auch per PM. Gruss Broiler|wavey:


----------



## snoopy2002 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo.
Ich fahre mit meiner Frau vom 10.05.-24.05.2008 an den Vidöstern in der Nähe von Ljungby/ Smaland.
Freu.............

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Thorsten S. (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Guten Abend!#h

Ich werde im September in der Nähe von Nässjö (Nordsmaland) sein.
Der See an dem wir dort unser Ferienhäuschen haben ist der Spexhultasjön...#:

War von Euch einer schonmal dort oder kennt das Gewässer?|pfisch:

Viele Grüße!


----------



## daniel_ (2. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



snoopy2002 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich fahre mit meiner Frau vom 10.05.-24.05.2008 an den Vidöstern in der Nähe von Ljungby/ Smaland.
> Freu.............
> 
> ...



Bist das erste mal am Vidöstern??


----------



## marlin2304 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Wir fahren im Oktober wieder für 2 Wochen in die Schären zwischen Oskarshamm und Västervik. Ich zähle schon die Tage.

Gruß Kai


----------



## snoopy2002 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Daniel.
Nee. Fahre schon das 3 Jahr hintereinander dort hin, insg. zum sechsten mal. 

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## wolle710 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo, fahren zum ersten Mal nach Schweden (im Juli an den Malären, ca. 30km westl. von Stockholm auf eine Insel). Habe ja schon viel über Angelbestimmungen in Schweden gelesen (z.B. dass ich dort keinen Erlaubnisschein brauche), aber zu Rutenanzahl und Schonzeíten habe ich noch nirgendwo etwas gefun´den. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## laxen (4. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Broiler,
schau mal hier (www.fiskeland.com) nach. Am Vaestra Silen gibt es mehrere Campingplaetze.
Gruss Martin


----------



## daniel_ (4. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



snoopy2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel.
> Nee. Fahre schon das 3 Jahr hintereinander dort hin, insg. zum sechsten mal.
> 
> Gruß
> Karsten


 

wo fährst denn genau hin?
Ich vermute an die ostseite,oder?
Kenne mich recht gut in der Gegend um den Vidöstern aus...
Wir sind ab 17.5 auch zwei Wochen oben,man könnte sich ja mal auf einen gemeinsamen Angel-Tages-Trip treffen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## snoopy2002 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Daniel. Wir starten von der Westseite aus. Vom "Hafen" Erikstad" in Richtung Möweninsel, dann manchmal rüber nach Sundet in den Lagan. Je nach Wind und Wetterlage. Wo genau fahrt ihr denn hin?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## daniel_ (4. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



snoopy2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel. Wir starten von der Westseite aus. Vom "Hafen" Erikstad" in Richtung Möweninsel, dann manchmal rüber nach Sundet in den Lagan. Je nach Wind und Wetterlage. Wo genau fahrt ihr denn hin?
> 
> Gruß
> Karsten


 

Wir pendeln meist zwischen Holminge am Bolmen, Ryssby am Rysbbysjön und Ramkvilla..#6.
Im Herbst letzten Jahres waren wir in Värnamo.
Direkt geangelt habe ich noch nicht am Vidöstern...


----------



## Henk Simonsz (9. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hey Leute !
Mein cousin (15) und ich (16) sindabsolute schweden vernatiker!!!!
NUR leide könn wir dieses Jahr nicht hin da unsere Eltern kein Urlaub kriegen=((((

Nun wollt ich fragen ob uns jemand NATÜRLICH gegen bezahlung mit in das Land des Hechtes zum Hechfischen mitnehmen kann...
Ich weiß ist zwar eine große verandwortung aba vll. nimmt die ja einer auf....

Vielendank im vorraus!!

Dustin


----------



## daniel_ (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Henk Simonsz schrieb:


> Hey Leute !
> Mein cousin (15) und ich (16) sindabsolute schweden vernatiker!!!!
> NUR leide könn wir dieses Jahr nicht hin da unsere Eltern kein Urlaub kriegen=((((
> 
> ...


 
Macht doch ne Zelt-tour.
Schön mit Fahrrad und Klamotten.
Bringt sicher fun.
Müsst halt nur via Zug bis Sverige-


----------



## mkl1611 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Hallo Schweden-Fans,
> 
> es ist zwar noch reichlich früh, aber stellenweise muß
> man in Schweden sehr zeitig buchen.
> ...


 
Hallo,
wir sind Anfang August am Bolmen.
Waren voriges Jahr Anfang Juli,
Hechte gingen gut, für Zander wars glauc ich
zu kalt oder wir haben was falsch gemacht...


----------



## sascha31 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi Schwedenangler's !
Wir fahren vom 10.05.08 -17.05.08 an den Bolmen (Odensjö).
Mal schauen was geht ! Freu.
Grüße Frank


----------



## pikie (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> _Habe 5 Jahre am Hönshylte gewohnt._
> _Nicht sehr groß - aber wegen der durchlaufenden Mörrum trotzdem sehr interessant._
> _Mit Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Aal kannst Du rechnen - wenn auch nicht unbedingt so groß wie im Åsnen._
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die erste Maiwoche werde ich in Värmland zum Hecht-, Forellen- und Großbarschangeln sein.
> 
> Im Juni/Juli folgen dann mit dem Wohnmobil drei Wochen :vik:Mittel- und Nordskandinavien, wobei es dann auch nach Norwegen gehen wird (Saltstraumen, Abstecher auf die Lofoten etc. :vik.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Schwedenfans,

bei mir hat sich eine Änderung ergeben: ab 21. Juni geht es über die Åland-Inseln - soll ein suuper Hechtrevier sein - nach Finnland.

Aber vorher bin ich vom 02. - 09. Mai in Värmland den großen Hechten nachstellen...


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

@ Pikie
Schade !
Bis jetzt ein ruhiger freundlicher Thread wo Angler ihre 
Urlaubsplanung austauschen , Kontakte knüpfen und Informationen weitergeben.
Was soll diese unnötige Anfeindung #c ?
Das gehört hier nicht hinein.

P.S. Ich war auch im Mai mit einigen Kollegen dort und wir haben sehr gut gefangen. 80er , 90er und auch einer über der
Metermarke zeigen , das noch genügend gute Hechte im See sind.Übrigens wie in vielen weiteren Schwedischen Seen auch.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Schwedenulli (20. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



pikie schrieb:


> Schwedenulli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Habe 5 Jahre am Hönshylte gewohnt._
> ...


----------



## daniel_ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



sascha31 schrieb:


> Hi Schwedenangler's !
> Wir fahren vom 10.05.08 -17.05.08 an den Bolmen (Odensjö).
> Mal schauen was geht ! Freu.
> Grüße Frank




Welche seite ist das denn?
Habe die Karte gerade nicht zur Hand:g


----------



## pikie (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

@schwedenanlger, @schwedenulli

Entschuldigung für den Wellengang, den ich mit meinem Kommentar verursacht habe. Klar war das ein kleiner Seitenhieb auf andere Threads rund um das Thema Asnen ;-) und gehörte wohl nicht hierher. Aber nichts für Ungut, wird nicht wieder vorkommen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim ersehnten Angelurlaub im Land der Elche und viele dicke Fische.


----------



## Schwedenangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

@ pikie

O.K.  Sache erledigt !

Frohe Ostern und viele bunte Ostereier #h.


----------



## andreav (22. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi Leute,

wir sind im Juli in Mjällom (Västernorrland) an der Ostseeküste. Wer war schon mal da? Was kann man da wie angeln?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, da ziemlicher Anfänger.

Grüßle

andreav


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



andreav schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wir sind im Juli in Mjällom (Västernorrland) an der Ostseeküste. Wer war schon mal da? Was kann man da wie angeln?
> 
> ...


 

Sorry aber in der Ecke kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## DonGiovanno (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ich bin im Juli/august für zwei Wochen bei Hässleholm(liegt sehr, sehr weit im Süden von Schweden). Schätze 80km von Ystad entfernt.


----------



## daniel_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



DonGiovanno schrieb:


> Ich bin im Juli/august für zwei Wochen bei Hässleholm(liegt sehr, sehr weit im Süden von Schweden). Schätze 80km von Ystad entfernt.


 
Die Ecke dort kenne ich ganz gut.
An welchen See geht es denn?

Gruß
Daniel#h


----------



## slg60 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

So bald geht es los, gibt es schon jemanden der schon da war, der mal berichten kann wie es bis jetzt so beißtechnisch aussah?


----------



## alex444 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi. Fahren mit Kumpels am 23.05 zum Bolmen nähe Byholma. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie und wo man da am besten angelt?


----------



## daniel_ (6. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



alex444 schrieb:


> Hi. Fahren mit Kumpels am 23.05 zum Bolmen nähe Byholma. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie und wo man da am besten angelt?



Auf welcher Seite Seite liegt denn  Byholma??


----------



## alex444 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Daniel. Byholma liegt ganz unten im Westen


----------



## peter II (6. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

dort findet man auch den Riesenholzlagerplatz der mit dem Wasser des Bolmen versorgt wird... interessanter Anblick; ansehen.. |bigeyes


----------



## alex444 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Ja. Habe ein paar Fotos in Google gesehen. Sieht sehr gross aus. Werden es uns bestimmt auch vorort ansehen


----------



## Tärna (11. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Es geht los . Morgen fahren wir für 14 Tage an den Bolmen. Waren seit Oktober nicht mehr da, haben schon Entzugserscheinungen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit , dann holen wir das Boot aus dem Winterquatier und gehen jeden Tag angeln und das neue GPS inkl. elektr. Bolmenkarte testen. 
Gruß Tärna


----------



## Lenkers (11. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Erste Juni-hälfte am Båven im Sörmland (nähe Flen)


----------



## Mapabo (11. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Fahren seit Jahren mit 6 Leuten zu einem Kumpel an einen See in der Nähe von Karlstad. Klappt diesesnJahr nicht. Er muss arbeiten. Jetzt fahren wir mit 4 Personen vom 07.06-14.06 an den Fluss Alsteran. Keine Ahnung was uns da erwartet. Hat jemand ein paar Infos??


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Moin Jungs, 

bin vom 09.08-23.08.2008 auf der Insel Lergraven in der Nähe von Norrköping. Die Insel ist Autofrei und kann nur per Boot erreicht werden und liegt im schwedischen Schärengarten/Ostsee.
War noch nie dort.
Freu mich schon.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Hecht und Zander in dem Gebiet gesammelt und kann die mitteilen#6.
Wäre super !!

LG Abriß


----------



## daniel_ (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Es geht los . Morgen fahren wir für 14 Tage an den Bolmen. Waren seit Oktober nicht mehr da, haben schon Entzugserscheinungen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit , dann holen wir das Boot aus dem Winterquatier und gehen jeden Tag angeln und das neue GPS inkl. elektr. Bolmenkarte testen.
> Gruß Tärna


 

He Tärna,

na wieder im Lande,wie war das Angeln denn ?

Und für wen geht es noch demnächst auch nach Schweden?

Ich zähle schon die Tage bis zum 16.5 :k


----------



## mkl1611 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hi, würde auch lieber Tage zählen, bei uns sind es aber noch mehrere Wochen, vom 01.08. - 15.08. gehts an den Bolmen, nähe Bolmsö...


----------



## Tärna (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Daniel ! Bin seit Sonntag zu Hause . Leider war  ich diesesmal vom Pech verfolgt.
1. Hat jemand mein Auto  bei IKA auf dem Parkplatz angefahren und ist abgehauen ohne sich zu melden .
2. Habe ich mir den Ausenbordmotor gleich in der 1. halben Stunde kaputt gefahren, bin über Steine gekommen die in der Seekarte eingezeichnt sind , aber die Tonnen waren leider verschwunden. Es sollen im Moment mindestens 8 Tonnen fehlen , die über den Winter verschunden sind. Der Schaden soll laut Werkstatt ca. 20000 Sek. kosten. Ich habe das Boot in Schweden gelassen, so daß es in 8 Wochen wieder in Ordnung ist , wenn ich das nächste mal wieder oben bin. Ich hoffe nur , das die Versicherung den grösten Teil des Schadens reguliert. Durch diese Umstände bin ich nicht zum angeln gekommen. Mein Nachbar hat aber auch noch nicht viel gefanngen, das Wasser ist mit 6° einfch noch zu kalt. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Tärna


----------



## Stealth2 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo Zusammen #h!!

Bei uns geht es in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal nach Schweden |supergri.
Genau genommen haben wir vom 20.08.2008 - 30.08.2008 das Haus vom Forummitglied Johann am See Asunden in Ulricehamn gemietet.

Bin schon sehr gespannt was das gibt. Es wird zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub aber solch eine Gelegenheit kann man ja nich auslassen


----------



## daniel_ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*



Tärna schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel ! Bin seit Sonntag zu Hause . Leider war ich diesesmal vom Pech verfolgt.
> 1. Hat jemand mein Auto bei IKA auf dem Parkplatz angefahren und ist abgehauen ohne sich zu melden .
> 2. Habe ich mir den Ausenbordmotor gleich in der 1. halben Stunde kaputt gefahren, bin über Steine gekommen die in der Seekarte eingezeichnt sind , aber die Tonnen waren leider verschwunden. Es sollen im Moment mindestens 8 Tonnen fehlen , die über den Winter verschunden sind. Der Schaden soll laut Werkstatt ca. 20000 Sek. kosten. Ich habe das Boot in Schweden gelassen, so daß es in 8 Wochen wieder in Ordnung ist , wenn ich das nächste mal wieder oben bin. Ich hoffe nur , das die Versicherung den grösten Teil des Schadens reguliert. Durch diese Umstände bin ich nicht zum angeln gekommen. Mein Nachbar hat aber auch noch nicht viel gefanngen, das Wasser ist mit 6° einfch noch zu kalt.
> Mit freundlichem Gruß
> Tärna


 

Oh das hört sich ja nicht wirklich gut an.
Ein teurer Schaden,ja mit den Tonnen im Bolmen ist das manchmal so ne Sache.
Hatte letztes Jahr Glück gehabt das ich die dicken Steine noch vor meinen AB gesehen hatte.
Das das Wasser erst 6Grad hat hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Hätte so auf 8-10Grad spekuliert

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mkl1611 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Mein Mitgefühl hast du auch, haben auch schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit den Steinchen, hatten bisher aber Glück.

Bei den Wassertemperaturen geht wirklich nicht viel, denk
ich, naja hab ja noch ne Weile bis dahin wirds besser.
Ich wünsch dir beim nächsten Trip viel Erfolg, schlimmer kanns ja nicht kommen.
Kopf hoch !


----------



## Shadrap (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Moin Schwedenfans,

dieses Jahr geht es mal wieder in ein für mich neues Revier. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr den Foxen kennen- und schätzengelernt habe, werde ich im September mein Glück am See Fegen versuchen. Mit dem Fegen sind der Kalvsjön und der Svansjön verbunden, die alle mit dem gleichen Erlaubnisschein befischt werden dürfen. War schon mal jemand von Euch in diesem Gebiet? Infos und Tipps werden dankbar entgegengenommen.


----------



## Sense (13. August 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2008*

Hallo *Sverige* Fans!

Es scheinen ja schon einige Petrijünger in Schweden gewesen zu sein.
Hoffe es war ein schönes und erfolgreiches Fang-Erlebnis!!??

Ich zähle jetzt auch schon die Tage  Am 29.08. gehts für eine Woche Traumurlaub los!
Fahren dieses Jahr zum 4ten mal in Folge ins *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Småland[/FONT] zu Ulli und Mona an den *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Åsnen*.

[/FONT]www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Waren die letzten Jahre immer die Woche vor Pfingsten da oben und wollen dieses Jahre zum ersten
mal gegen Ende des Jahres mit 6 Angler ( Team Angelalarm  ) unseren Angelurlaub gemeinsam
verbringen und den ein oder anderen Traumhecht landen.

Vielleicht war ja im September schon mal jemand von euch am [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Åsnen und kann mir, bzw. uns den
ein oder anderen Tip geben was zu dieser Jahreszeit beachtet werden sollte im Vergleich zu Mai/Juni.

Wir angeln hauptsächlich mit Effzett Blinker und Abu Tormentor Wobbler.
Sind die letzten Jahre immer gut gefahren mit unserem Sortiment und waren mit 
dem Fangergebnis immer zufrieden. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein Geheimtip?

Bis denne!

Gruß Sense
Team Angelalarm

[/FONT]


----------

